# How do i get access to this solenoid ?



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

The machine is question is a Craftsman LT 2000. What you are looking at is the rear of the machine above which is the battery and seat. The solenoid is attached by those 2 fasteners. The problem is that I can't access the darn thing. I removed the battery but that doesn't help and the space between the solenoid and the frame of the tractor is too narrow. So far I've only been able to loosen the solenoid from its attachment to the frame of the tractor and wiggle it a bit but cannot remove it. thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Messylawn,

You may have to unbolt the hydrostat and raise the frame up enough to get enough to get to the solenoid.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

stuff is designed to be assembled once with very little thought going into service.


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

Groo said:


> stuff is designed to be assembled once with very little thought going into service.


removing the hydrostat sounds risky. the only reason i was thinking about changing the solenoid is that i'm having trouble starting the tractor. when i turn the key the engine cranks for like 2 sec then dies. The battery is fully charged and the spark plug is new. I guess its time to call in a professional. thanks for your imput


----------



## sheenist (Apr 3, 2020)

At a time like this, I would make some changes such as relocating the solenoid. Might mean using longer wires or cable, but I would eliminate this headache.

Sheenist


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

messylawn33 said:


> removing the hydrostat sounds risky. the only reason i was thinking about changing the solenoid is that i'm having trouble starting the tractor. when i turn the key the engine cranks for like 2 sec then dies. The battery is fully charged and the spark plug is new. I guess its time to call in a professional. thanks for your imput


If it cranks, the problem isn't the solenoid anyways.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... Cub Cadet does the same thing with where they locate their solenoid. Makes you want to punch somebody...

If it _"*cranks* for like 2 sec then dies", _no need to mess with solenoid, it's working. Disconnect the magneto kill wire, it's under the blower housing. If it runs normal, it's usually the brake switch. 4-terminal NC/NO switch, one side is for crank(white wires), the other is tied into the mag kill circuit(black wires). Kills the engine when the brakes are released and nobody is in the seat. Both the white and black wires run through the clutch lever switch also. It has to be closed to crank (it's doing that), but there also has to be someone in the seat (seat switch closed) when the blades are engaged.

An older LT2000 may have the "clip-in" type brake and clutch switches. The clips like to loosen up in the oval-shaped mounting holes, get out of adjustment, and switch becomes intermittent...


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for everyones suggestion. it really sucks when you turn the key and nothing happens


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep.... Cub Cadet does the same thing with where they locate their solenoid. Makes you want to punch somebody...
> 
> If it _"*cranks* for like 2 sec then dies", _no need to mess with solenoid, it's working. Disconnect the magneto kill wire, it's under the blower housing. If it runs normal, it's usually the brake switch. 4-terminal NC/NO switch, one side is for crank(white wires), the other is tied into the mag kill circuit(black wires). Kills the engine when the brakes are released and nobody is in the seat. Both the white and black wires run through the clutch lever switch also. It has to be closed to crank (it's doing that), but there also has to be someone in the seat (seat switch closed) when the blades are engaged.
> 
> An older LT2000 may have the "clip-in" type brake and clutch switches. The clips like to loosen up in the oval-shaped mounting holes, get out of adjustment, and switch becomes intermittent...


i can't find the brake switch. do i have to remove anything to get access to it ? thanks for your patience


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Look under the left side floor board where the brake pedal pivots at the frame rail


----------

